
How Sega Saturn's 20-year old drm was finally cracked - Daneel_
http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2016/10/how-sega-saturns-20-year-old-drm-was-finally-cracked/
======
pinewurst
Seriously?

"It was one of the first gaming consoles to use a dual-core processor" \- no,
it had 2 physical main processors

"also had a Motorola 64k processor" \- um, apparently the 68000 has lost 4000
with time?

------
detaro
when this was first announced a few months back there was this discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12074096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12074096)

